# Good Scope



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

Just ordered a Stevens Model 200 in .223 and wondering what a good reasonably priced scope would be for this, probally looking under $200.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is my rule of thumb.......pay the same amount for a scope as you did the gun. Because the scope makes the rifle.

So if you can spend a little more I would get a leupold vxII or vxIII. But other scopes out there are just as good or better. These are just what I have and like them.

But if you can't afford those I hope others will have some good suggestions.


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks for the quick response. Just one more question what zoom or whatever its called would you get. I have no clue how that works.
PS: just looked up the leupold VX II its 600+ up here so im Sh*t out of luck with that one.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

You could get a decent 3-9x40 for around $200. Look at the Nikon Buckmasters, Burris Fulfield II, Leupold Rifleman or VX-I. All would be decent choices.


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

i just recently bought a stevens 200 and i put a bushnell 3200 elite on it. it has a mil dot reticle. so far i really like the setup


----------



## rcm243 (Jan 8, 2009)

i`VE owned leupold,unertl and one simmons 6x20 44 mag and that scope was as good a scope that a coyote hunter ask for,I always kept it on 12 power any shots under 150 yds. The only thing that it lacked was a finer crosshair. I have 2 nikon monarck scopes in 5x20 they`re nice but a little pricey. The simmons I described was 150 dollars and I`d like to have another just like it. rcm243


----------



## 3200 ganger (Apr 21, 2006)

You can find Leupold VXII 3-9 x 40 for under $300 on the internet. I just purchased one shipped to my door for $300.40


----------



## redwingnut22 (Jan 1, 2006)

hey Young'in I bought the same gun last year, and I put a Cabela's Alaskan Guide Premium 4-12 on mine. They run around $350. I group inside half an inch at 100 yards. I am happy with the quality and clarity of the scope.


----------



## giwoyna5 (Mar 5, 2008)

There's a thread on a scope in the rifle forum you should check out. Looked like a decent scope in your price range. Looking at it myself to replace the scope on my 243 savage package.


----------



## YoteHunter777 (Dec 30, 2008)

There are some pretty good recommendations here, and any of the listed above would work well on your new rifle. If it were me, I would buy a Nikon Prostaff 3-9x40. These crystal clear scopes can be found all over the place including Walmart for only $150. The 3-9 power is the perfect scope for coyote hunting IMO. If you have $200 to spend, go to SWFA.com and the have the Nikon Primos 3-9x40 for only $199. That scope is last years Nikon Monarch. Any Leupold or Nikon or what ever you end up with will be good, but I would recommend a 3-9x40. If you are going to be making really long shots (400+ yards) then maybe look into a 4-12 or 4-14. Hope this helps.


----------



## ATA BOY (Feb 14, 2007)

redwingnut22 said:


> hey Young'in I bought the same gun last year, and I put a Cabela's Alaskan Guide Premium 4-12 on mine. They run around $350. I group inside half an inch at 100 yards. I am happy with the quality and clarity of the scope.


I agree, I bought a Cabela's Alaskan Guide 6.5-20 last year and I am real happy with it. They were running a sale and I think I paid around $300.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Lots of different ideas on scopes. I have a Simmons 6x18 on my 220 Swift that I like real well, Was $138.00 US a few years back. I also have a Simmons 2x10 on a 243 that is a nice scope Was $129.00 US about 7 years ago.

I have two Bushnell trophys on Muzzle loaders One has been on for over 10 years. I can't remember what I paid for that one but the one I bought a year ago was $110.00 US

A lot of my friend like to buy scopes here.
http://www.opticsplanet.net/

You can even order over the phone if you' re like me and don't care to order stuff off the internet.

Their prices are about the best you can find too.

 Al


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

sheels scopes, great quality and price and they replace broken ones no questions asked


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

coyote_buster said:


> sheels scopes, great quality and price and they replace broken ones no questions asked


ah you beat me to it. scheels scopes are a good cheap scope.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Problem lies in the fact the poster asking is in Prince Eward Island Canada.
I live in Michigan and have never seen a scheels scope.

 Al


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

well that is too bad for you lol they aren't top of the line but good for the price you pay. if you need a cheap scope that works pretty good then i'd say this is a good fit.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

alleyyooper said:


> Problem lies in the fact the poster asking is in Prince Eward Island Canada.
> I live in Michigan and have never seen a scheels scope.
> 
> Al


Good point!

I guess with the site called Nodak Outdoors us North Dakotans forget sometimes you guys are from all over!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Yuper we are. We hang around cause there are a few nice knowing people here. There are some real dumb basses too but we know how to tune them out. Also some intresting subjects. I personally like the fox and youte sections the crow section, doves not legal to hunt here. and the reloading , rifle and shot gun sections.

 Al


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

thanks alot boys, yeah I'm out of place here but its the only good site around for all types of hunting. Just ordered a bushnell 3200 elite 3-9x40mm for around $250 Can, whats that same scope worth in some of the stores out in Nodak.
PS: took a drive through North Dakota couple years back when I was in Sask, you guys are living a dream out there, its the most amazing country I have driving through.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Compair the price here.

http://www.opticsplanet.net/

Will be a bit higher in the local store here.

I think you will like the scope. I know a bunch of fellows with that scope on their muzzle loaders.

Some states allow scopes on muzzle loaders.

 Al


----------

